# UN-Believeable



## Marauder06 (Feb 11, 2013)

Awesome.  We're broke as hell as a nation, and we're propping up not one (Pakistan) but two (the UN) completely corrupt regimes.

http://www.foxnews.com/world/2013/0...urns-out-to-be-epic-shambles/?test=latestnews



> For more than three years, a sophisticated computerized management system intended to be a cornerstone of United Nations reform has been one of Secretary General Ban Ki-moon’s most embarrassing train wrecks
> 
> 
> The total anticipated cost of Umoja had risen from $285.6 million in 2008 to $315.8 million in 2009, to some $348.2 million by 2015—with three years still to go after that.
> ...


----------



## RackMaster (Feb 11, 2013)

Time to go back to the old fashioned telegraph and dispatch rider.


----------



## Mac_NZ (Feb 11, 2013)

C, can you change the thread title to "is anyone really surprised".

I have a cool story that involves a Pakistani, the UN and a goat.  Have I ever told you?


----------



## Chopstick (Feb 11, 2013)

Fuck Pakistan.


----------



## AWP (Feb 11, 2013)

It doesn't work because it is running SAP and SAP is one of the biggest scams in IT today.


----------



## Scotth (Feb 15, 2013)

Isn't the FBI still trying, after more the a decade, to make there system upgrade actually work?

The complexity of just incorporating all the languages into the UN's system would be a logistical nightmare much less the divergent missions and technology involved.


----------



## AWP (Feb 15, 2013)

Scotth said:


> Isn't the FBI still trying, after more the a decade, to make there system upgrade actually work?


 
I don't know about that but I wouldn't be surprised. It is the most complicated, bloated piece of middleware I've ever seen. In fairness, ERP software isn't going to be pretty, but SAP is needlessly complex. Their advertising juggernaut is rather impressive, but you'd think something coming from Germany would work.

In the case of my company, we have a website running Java sitting on top of SAP and it is painful. If I programmed SAP for a living I'd tell people I worked for Al Qaeda.

SAP is junk, but the company has convinced Fortune 500 companies, a lot of them, to run their crap. SAP is the Scientology of the software world.


----------



## Scotth (Feb 15, 2013)

Freefalling said:


> I don't know about that but I wouldn't be surprised. It is the most complicated, bloated piece of middleware I've ever seen. In fairness, ERP software isn't going to be pretty, but SAP is needlessly complex. Their advertising juggernaut is rather impressive, but you'd think something coming from Germany would work.
> 
> In the case of my company, we have a website running Java sitting on top of SAP and it is painful. If I programmed SAP for a living I'd tell people I worked for Al Qaeda.
> 
> SAP is junk, but the company has convinced Fortune 500 companies, a lot of them, to run their crap. SAP is the Scientology of the software world.


 
I just checked on the FBI project and it did become operational in the middle of 2012.

I whole heartily agree with you about SAP.  You pay a fortune to have them develop it.  Never fear because the reaming they just gave you in development doesn't end there because now you get to pay huge yearly "maintenance" fee because you don't fully own or control the software they created.


----------

